# Macedonian: Pick me up



## cr00mz

Hello

How do you say pick me up in Macedonian? As in pick me up with a car, "I am at the supermarket, can you come pick me up" or "can you pick me up after work". I want to say зема/земе, but I'm not sure that is correct.


----------



## iobyo

It is correct, but if you use _зема_ ('to take') it implies that you are taking someone from A (usually a transient situation) to B.


_Можам да те земам од аеродромот ако ти треба превоз_ ('I can pick you up from the airport if you need transportation/a ride'; lit. 'take you from the airport')
_Ќе те земам од училиште во три часот _('I will pick you up from school at three o'clock'; lit. 'take you from school')

In both of your examples I would use _доаѓа по_. 


_Можеш (ли) да дојдеш по мене?_ ('Can you pick me up?'; lit. 'come after me').

If, in an English sentence, you can replace 'pick up' with 'collect', the same can be done in Macedonian. For example, picking up (collecting) a number of friends before arriving at a concert. 

_Ги собрав Марко и Јулијана _('I have picked up Marko and Julijana'; lit. 'collected, gathered').


----------



## cr00mz

First example, can you say "можеш да ме земаш?", without mentioning from where (school, work etc.)?

Example two: what about a sentence like this, тој доаѓа по мене, is it possible? if yes does it still have something to to with "picking a person up"?


----------



## Gnoj

@cr00mz
1. "Земаш" is indefinite. "Земеш" is definite. So what you're looking for is "Можеш (ли) да ме зем*е*ш?".
2. Yes and yes. "Доаѓа по мене" could also mean "coming after me" or "coming to get me", although it is less likely.


----------



## cr00mz

@Gnoj what do you mean with indefinite/definite? I think definite/indefinite is only for nouns, no?


----------



## Gnoj

I might have mixed up the terminology, I'm thin when it comes to linguistic terminology and my English is a little poor. What I meant was that "zem*a*š", unlike "zem*e*š", suggests аbout a continuous process (to take = da zem*e*š, you *are* tak*ing* = zem*a*š). You're welcome to help me with the words I'm looking for here.


----------



## Duya

The category is called _verb aspect_, and the classes are _perfective_ (completed) and _imperfective_ (continuous or repetitive).

There's a nice, albeit unreferenced Wikipedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammatical_aspect_in_Slavic_languages.


----------



## cr00mz

Ok, no I understand you, it was just that when you mentioned definite/indefinite I got a bit confused. But yes if I have understood correctly, imperfective = continuous and perfective = one time.

If you would add секој ден to that sentence, then земаш would be correct?


----------



## Gnoj

Duya said:


> completed and continuous



Yes. Perfect. This is what I was looking for, thanks. 



cr00mz said:


> If you would add секој ден to that sentence, then земаш would be correct?



Yup.


----------

